
Age Related Macular Degeneration: The Most Comprehensive Guide - Jamesharsel
https://irisvision.com/macular-degeneration-frequently-asked-questions/
======
mister_hn
AMD was diagnosed when I was 17. I'm not in my mid-30s and I have a 9/10
vision on the eye with heavier degeneration. Yeah, that sucks

